
Feynman Discussing Machine Learning and Its Pitfalls (1985) [video] - haxiomic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWGGDXe5MA
======
Eridrus
The comments about the war games is interesting, because I have heard of these
same results from defense blogs, and there the opinions are not usually so
dismissive (though of course they're citing them to advance their point), in
that a lot of people find the idea of small attack boats with a single gun a
compelling strategy that the US could never use (for PR/morale reasons), but
posit that these are the exact sort of tactics that others like Iran would be
more willing to use effectively against the US.

